# Our new family member, Carolina Dog..?



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Well here are a few pics of our new family member. When we found him at the shelter the lady said he was Dingo. Of course the other lady said there is no such thing which was why I guess he was listed as a Golden Retriever. He is 6 months old and hard to get a picture of. As soon as you get a good shot he comes towards you or does some other goofy puppy thing. 
He looks almost identical to a dog on a Carolina Dog web site. Don't know if he is a mix or not. If you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cute...looks a lot like my Kim did as a pup, lol.


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

From your pic yeah looks a lot like her. What kinda of pup is Kim?


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

if it is golden retriever he has very little retriever in him .... my uncle has a 'dingo' so, i would to belive it has a bit of dingo .... some simularities (sp?) .... maybe dingo and golden retriever

but i would not think golden retriever at alll


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a Lab x German Shepherd to me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

valsh said:


> From your pic yeah looks a lot like her. What kinda of pup is Kim?


I don't know, which doesn't help you at all, lol. She's from Tennessee, and the vet that saw her there put her down as GSD X Sheltie, but (ironically) her rescuer/foster mom told me she thought Kim was likely a Carolina Dog, which were apparently popular in the mountains there, lol.

So basically, no one really knows for sure. I don't think "Carolina Dog" is going to be on any of the canine DNA tests any time soon...

Puppy Kim, for comparison. Her ears were in an "up" stage here...they started out about like your pup's, and ended up closer to yours as well:


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Aww... puppy Kim and her skinny neck, lol.


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah Kim looks similar but defiantly more slender. 
Here is another one of "Huck" and his couch. Oh yeah he is 30 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well to be fair she was half-starved when I got her, but yeah she has always been rather slender. According to her vet records she was 22lbs at 6 months...at 2 yrs she is now 52lbs and 23 inches tall.

Huck is super cute, whatever he is  How is he personality-wise?


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Well to be fair she was half-starved when I got her, but yeah she has always been rather slender. According to her vet records she was 22lbs at 6 months...at 2 yrs she is now 52lbs and 23 inches tall.
> 
> Huck is super cute, whatever he is  How is he personality-wise?


Oh poor Kim, well I am glad you fixed her up and got her healthy.

Huck's personality is great. He is just learning that being nice and calm gets him more affection, and bouncing around the cats does not get him anywhere(he just wants to play). Not the best fetcher but the last week I have not been able to work with him that way. He just got his beans snipped so he has to take it easy. He likes earth worms... he'll dig em up if he has too. At least it is just a once and a while thing and not an addiction. He is learning his basic commands pretty quick, when he want to listen but at least he alway comes. Actually yesterday was a big break through. All day long he pretty much laid by my feet when in the house and ignored the cats, where as days past I had to alway keep an eye on him.
He is just really good a looking cute and being goofy. He will sometimes come up to you and put his head down between your feet and almost do a headstand resulting in a sideways foreward flip.
Never aggressive, good around all animals and kids. Although I have to train my niece and nephew, they get all excited then of course Huck gets all excited and jumpy. Still working on the staying calm when people come over or meeting new people, getting better though.
He love lounging on his couch legs spread like he is flying 
Yes that is his couch we share with him. No go on the leather couch, the cats already made there marks on it running top speed with there claws out.








My beautiful wife lounging with our wonderful Huck


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh one thing I just though of he has an all black mouth normal tongue though. Could he be part Blackmouth Cur?
Or do they just have a black muzzle?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He sounds like a great dog


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm gonna say.....Lab/JRT mix. Just to be different  . He's cute anyway.


----------



## 4runner (Dec 15, 2011)

Well heck. Here are some updated pictures of Huck
Still one of the coolest, friendliest, well behaved dogs ever, and of of course just as goofy. 
Gets along with cats and dogs BIG and small
Well, now I am trying to teach him not to eat horse poop, he just throws it up in the house, yuck.

Oh and i have given up long ago trying to figure out what he could be.









With special guest Leela


















With special guest Emma




































Oh, so sad, out of food.









Huck with the poor kitty (Kiwi) that was abandoned at the house we bought. 
Poor thing was a rack of bones when it finally came up to us. They are buddies now.


Oh and Valsh was an account both my wife and I used.
This one is just mine.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

4runner said:


> Well heck. Here are some updated pictures of Huck
> Still one of the coolest, friendliest, well behaved dogs ever, and of of course just as goofy.
> Gets along with cats and dogs BIG and small
> Well, now I am trying to teach him not to eat horse poop, he just throws it up in the house, yuck.
> ...


Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

He looks a wee bit like my girl, Nellie.




























Not TOO much, but he reminds me of her.
She has Labrador, Pit Bull and Shar pei.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I definitely see a yellow lab in there, but there's something else too I think. I looked up pictures of a yellow lab/carolina dog mix it looked quiet similar but you could never be sure. He's a gorgeous dog though!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Does he exhibit any herding behavior? Will he follow a scent trail? I'm convinced that Huck is a cur of some type, and not a cur as in "you mangy cur!", but a cur as in, a particular type of mutt, who can round up livestock, protect the home, and track any size game. As in, Catahoula, Black Mouth Cur, Mountain Cur, Texas Blue Lacy.... I know them to be strong, intelligent, stable, gentle with friends. Is there any black pigmentation on the inside of his mouth -- gums, roof of the mouth? Webbed toes?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

A fine-looking dog, whatever he is


----------



## 4runner (Dec 15, 2011)

Webbed toes and black gums with some pink edges. Haven't seen any herding or tracking traits. Just alert, also looks up at the sky a lot unlike most dogs I have known, maybe some kind of bird dog trait, as those birds really get on his nerves lol. Never barks unless he his playing or he gets chased with a paper bag. He howls/talks when he gets riled up and we howl(not baying like a hound though). I think he is a few pounds under 60 but his chest has been filling out slowly now. 
I have also seen pics of Labs and Rhodesian Ridgebacks that look just like him, again, same with Carolina and Labs.

And thanks for all the complements, he was definitely a great find at the shelter.

Oh and I have no idea about his protective traits, he just seems more watchful when camping. One thing when I was raising him was, "don't worry, I got this." Our last dog was overly protective from living in the woods most of his life which made it hard when living in town. Raising Huck i didn't want an overly protective dog. I think I have only heard Huck growl a couple of times and it was not at any one he was even able to see, just some noise out side. All I know is if he ever barks or growls, something serious is going on.


----------



## 4runner (Dec 15, 2011)

Jare
Ahh, Nellie is a cutie, and so are your others, especially Aija.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

4runner said:


> Jare
> Ahh, Nellie is a cutie, and so are your others, especially Aija.


Thank you! Huck is darn cute too! And yes I love that Aija shes the best dog.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

4runner said:


> Webbed toes and black gums with some pink edges. ... He howls/talks when he gets riled up and we howl(not baying like a hound though). ...


These are typical Black Mouth Cur traits, but not exclusively of course. And their "protection" skills, originally were for protecting livestock & humans from wild animals. My last one [pic attached], he could be quite intimidating to the random guy ringing the doorbell, but gentle as can be once you were invited in. The one I have now [signature pic], he's pretty stingy with his barks.

Lack of an obvious prey drive though...well who knows. He's obviously a very fine dog.


----------



## Platykey (Jun 18, 2010)

He looks like a Carolina Dog mix to me . Once you're aware of the breed, you'll notice a lot of "shepherd/lab mixes" are actually CDs or CD mixes, they're very little known, and tend to get mislabeled. He looks like he has a CD's fishhook tail; does he have smallish, webbed feet too? Not that either of those things are CD exclusive, but it can help identify them. Here is a pic of my CD mix for comparison:


----------

